# Where do you buy your EI ferts from?



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wondering where you buy the ferts from as I use to get it from Solar Hydroponics. I'd like to find a store in Vancouver or Richmond.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jon's on Hastings sells ferts, but I think I'll be getting mine from Aquaflora from now on.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just order from Aquaflora.. their pricing are still great even with the shipping cost~


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaflora... $5 gets you one pound. Who can argue with that. With only 4 tanks (all under 50g) going, my set is gonna last me at least 2 years by my estimation. And it cost me under $25.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for aquaflora. Great price.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely Aquaflora. Make it worth the trip and pick up some plants too. Special discount for BCA members


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaflora!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

aquaflora and solar... both are good... aquaflora is cheaper for Kno3 if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone... I'll place my order now


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

When i first got into EI, Rexx Grigg hooked me up on another forum. Welcome to Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks

guess you could call him the king of co2 gear


----------

